# Server Shutdown!



## ^arma (24. Apr 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe im Moment vor der Aufgabe ein Deployment-Tool zu entwickeln, dieses Tool sollte die Server(Unix u. Windows) auch neustarten. Allerdings finde ich keine möglichkeit wie ich das mit Java verwirklichen könnte, gibt es hierzu vielleicht ein nützliches Framework oder sonstiges???  :?: 

danke im vorraus


LG


----------



## ms (24. Apr 2008)

Ant, Maven

ms


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2008)

Hi ms,

danke erst mal, hab mir bereits ant als auch maven angesehen, hab da allerdings keine möglichkeit gefunden, hättest noch einen genaueren hinweis?

LG


----------

